
New iPad design LEAKED in video just days before Apple’s official reveal - Varcht
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/7173451/new-ipad-concept-design-first-look-renders-leaked/
======
mobilehnuser
Researchers have already shown they can print a mask capable of fooling Face
ID and siggraph papers from a decade ago could reconstruct 3d images from a
collection of 2d images which means any notable person's Face ID is a Google
image search away from being compromised. Touch ID may be fooled 1 in 50k
times but Face ID for any public figure (or regular person in police custody)
can be fooled or activated against your will 1 in 1 times. Face is an awful
idea for a security layer and this new device's supposed lack of Touch ID
amounts to a feature regression.

